# How important is it to unclamp after glue sets?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Does it even matter? I generally use Titebond II for all kinds of wood, mostly edge gluing. Do you usually leave the clamps on for the full 24 hours even though it sets after 30 minutes? Is it necessary for the glue to dry without the pressure of the clamps?

Just wondering. I sometimes glue up and clamp and then forget about it until the next day.

-SW


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the only worry is if the humidity changes
it can cause warpage,

I sometimes back the clamps off a bit if I am going
to leave them overnight. The wood absorbs moisture
from the glue and they tighten on their own,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dry after 30 mins, strong after 24 HRS*

I always leave mine in the clamps as long as possible, especially on a joint that's under stress even though the bottle says "clamp for 30 minutes". I've never had a joint failure when jointed properly and clamped over night.  bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Usually a glue up is the last thing I do during a day in the shop. Titebond I II III all stay in clamps overnight. AND if it is a local NASCAR weekend, then in clamps until Tuesday.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I use Titebond II almost exclusively. I let the glue dry in the clamps for 45-60 minutes depending on the season. The only time I let it dry overnight is when it is the last thing done for the day.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only critical factor that I am aware of it that the clamps generally should be removed before any attempt is made to use the object.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I always leave mine in the clamps as long as possible, especially on a joint that's under stress even though the bottle says "clamp for 30 minutes". I've never had a joint failure when jointed properly and clamped over night.  bill



+1




GeorgeC said:


> The only critical factor that I am aware of it that the clamps generally should be removed before any attempt is made to use the object.
> 
> G




Very critical. Try not to poke your eye out.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> The only critical factor that I am aware of it that the clamps generally should be removed before any attempt is made to use the object.
> 
> G


Oh, that explains the violent planer incident last night. :laughing:

Thanks everyone.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

If I have to leave my clamps on overnight, I loosen them just a little. 

Red


----------



## wood-chuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe your guys problem is that you are using titbond wood glue. My dad and i have used elmers wood glue for all our glueing for 12 years now and never had a problem. When we glue up cabinet doors we only have enough clamps to glue up 16 doors and when we are doing an entire kitchen we have many more then 16 so we will pull the doors out of the calmps after about 20 min. till we get every thing glued up.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Been using Titebond II since it was out. Never had a problem that I didn't cause. It was the low temps.

If you glue up something in 50º with Elmers you will get failure too. They are basically the same glue, as all yellow glues are.


----------

